# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Пентагон испытал летающее супероружие

## ALEX(XX)

ВВС США провели на днях испытание лазерной системы противоракетной обороны, позволяющей уничтожать баллистические ракеты противника на ранней стадии полета. Испытание комплекса, установленного на платформе лайнера "Боинг 747-400", прошло удачно: лазер перехватил, отследил и уничтожил "ненастоящую" ракету. Система, названная Boeing YAL-1 Airborne Laser (ABL), представляет собой сочетание кислородно-йодистого химического лазера мощностью около мегаватта и двух киловаттных лазеров, предназначенных для подсветки стартующих ракет. Комплекс предназначен для уничтожения тактических боеголовок, отличающихся от стратегических сокращенным радиусом действия и меньшей скоростью полета. После старта такой ракеты Boeing YAL-1 Airborne Laser подсветит ее обычными лазерами, а затем, внеся поправки на скорость полета, атмосферные явления и прочность ракеты, уничтожит ее мегаваттным лазером, расположенным в хвостовой части самолета и направленным на цель с помощью системы зеркал, закрепленной на носу. По расчетам конструкторов, дальность действия оружия должна составить от 300 до 600 километров.
 После окончания разработки система может применяться для уничтожения не только баллистических ракет, но и для поражения спутников и самолетов. Дальнейшие испытания предполагают использование ABL против настоящей боеголовки. Как ожидается, Пентагон потратит на новую разработку более $10 миллиардов

utro.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Virtual

идиоты млин, следующим шагом просто будет покрытие ракет качественным отражающим слоем, и все лазером ее фиг прошибеш  :Smiley: , притомэто обойдется в порядок дешевле чем использоваие данных лазеров.
опять враги у своего правительства бабло вытягивают. пусть  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> идиоты млин, следующим шагом просто будет покрытие ракет качественным отражающим слоем, и все лазером ее фиг прошибеш , притомэто обойдется в порядок дешевле чем использоваие данных лазеров.


Это распространенное заблуждение ... дело в том, что покрыть всю ракету идеальным отражающим слоем просто нереально, особенно если у сбивающего ракету лазера мощность порядка мегаватта. Плюс это же не единственное средство ПВО - не собьют лазером, в ход пойдут старые добрые ракеты... Страшно другое - в отличие от ракет (количество которых в любой ПРО невелико и конечно) лазер при достаточном количестве энергии имеет несомненное преимущество, равно как второе его преимущество в том, что действует он со скоростью света - ракеты можно сбивать прямо над территорией противника сразу после их старта, тогда как с ракетами классического ПРО все куда хуже - если ракете противника лететь до меня 10 минут, то мои ракеты-перехватчики встретятся с ракетами противника через 5 минут при одновременном запуске, и это скорее всего будет уже на моей территории, что для "грязной бомбы" или биологического оружия недопустимо. Третье неоспоримое преимущество лазера - опять же в скорости света - обычную ракету ПРО противник мождет зачечь и начать реагировать на нее (маневры уклонения, постановка помех разного вида для сбиения ее системы самонаведения с толку, разделение боеголовки наконец - одна ракета ПРО три цели никак не собъет), тогда как увернуться от лазера невозможно.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Это мне напоминает СОИ. Где она сейчас? Пока неразвиты технологии, это вооружение на нынешнем этапе развития  не выгодно. Преодолеть его можно простым способом, запуская несколько ложных целей (ракет пустышек), а потом запустить реальную, когда лазер отработает по пустышкам. Хотя, можно запустить и реальные ракеты, штук 20-30. Лазер успеет отработать по одной, максимум по двум. Остальные "пойдут" на цель.  Для лазера большой мощности необходимо соответствующая энергетическая установка и охлаждение - от этого зависит время накачки лазера (готовность к следующему выстрелу). Поэтому для данного вооружения  критично время между выстрелами. Кроме того, это все оборудование должно быть размещено на борту самолета, что вносит дополнительные неудобства (требования к габаритам). Еще противник может просто сбить данный самолет и все. Посчитайте стоимость данного самолета и ракеты, которая его уничтожит. Так что, эффективность данного вооружения на нынешнем этапе развития технологий сомнительна.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это мне напоминает СОИ ...  Еще противник может просто сбить данный самолет и все. Посчитайте стоимость данного самолета и ракеты, которая его уничтожит. Так что, эффективность данного вооружения на нынешнем этапе развития технологий сомнительна.


Если бы у них не было лазера, то это было бы так. А так как эффективные лазеры с химической накачкой созданы, то получаем вполне реальную технологию... Самолет их никто не собъет, так как идея лазера именно в том, что самолет с лазером курсирует над своей территорией и сшибает ракеты противника над территорией противника сразу после их запуска. При этом ракеты и самолеты противника атакуются с расстояния в сотни километров - получается, что ракеты и самолеты противника достижимы для его лазера, тогда как он недостижим для их ракет. Это напоминает морские баталии прошлого века - если у кого-то были более дальнобойные пушки и лучшие прицелы, то этот кто-то мог безнаказанно обстреливать противника ... насколько эффективно - это уже другой вопрос. Причем использование химического лазера в качестве ПРО - это один из вариантов, не менее эффективно можно поражать живую силу противника и технику, дополняя тем самым обычные средства (т.е. логика такова - изнчально цели пытается сбивать лазер, если он не может сбить - в ход идут обычные системы ПРО)

----------


## AndreyKa

Для того, чтобы эту экспериментальную систему назвать супероружием надо подождать того, когда она сможет сбить хоть одну баллистическую ракету. И не ту, что будет запущена из заранее известного места в заранее известное время, а в условиях, приближенным к реальным.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Для того, чтобы эту экспериментальную систему назвать супероружием надо подождать того, когда она сможет сбить хоть одну баллистическую ракету. И не ту, что будет запущена из заранее известного места в заранее известное время, а в условиях, приближенным к реальным.


Совершенно верно - до "супероружия"  этой штуке имхо далеко, но идея хорошая ... Равно как гаусс-пушка, с которой они активно играются и имеют определенные успехи

----------


## aleksand

> Это распространенное заблуждение ... дело в том, что покрыть всю ракету идеальным отражающим слоем просто нереально, особенно если у сбивающего ракету лазера мощность порядка мегаватта. Плюс это же не единственное средство ПВО - не собьют лазером, в ход пойдут старые добрые ракеты... Страшно другое - в отличие от ракет (количество которых в любой ПРО невелико и конечно) лазер при достаточном количестве энергии имеет несомненное преимущество, равно как второе его преимущество в том, что действует он со скоростью света - ракеты можно сбивать прямо над территорией противника сразу после их старта, тогда как с ракетами классического ПРО все куда хуже - если ракете противника лететь до меня 10 минут, то мои ракеты-перехватчики встретятся с ракетами противника через 5 минут при одновременном запуске, и это скорее всего будет уже на моей территории, что для "грязной бомбы" или биологического оружия недопустимо. Третье неоспоримое преимущество лазера - опять же в скорости света - обычную ракету ПРО противник мождет зачечь и начать реагировать на нее (маневры уклонения, постановка помех разного вида для сбиения ее системы самонаведения с толку, разделение боеголовки наконец - одна ракета ПРО три цели никак не собъет), тогда как увернуться от лазера невозможно.


Конечно лазер установленный на самолете это не чудо-оружие. Самолёт с лазером ведь нужно еще поднять в воздух. На это тоже уйдет минут 5. А держать несколько таких самолетов постоянно в воздухе это очень дорогое удовольствие. Плюс загрязнение от химических лазеров не маленькое.
Но тут главно наличие технологии и дезинформация противника. Т.е. если противник думает что у тебя 10 таких самолетов, хотя на деле он один, он просто не осмелится атаковать.
А так, ближайшее будущее скорее всего не за лазерами. В течении нескольких лет появятся полностью автономные компюеризированные истребители. Они скорее всего смогут сбивать баллистические ракеты дешевыми ракетами воздух-воздух очень эффективно

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> ...Первоначально Пентагон заявлял о желании получить семь таких "Боингов" стоимостью 1,5 млрд долларов каждый. Однако в апреле с.г. министр обороны Роберт Гейтс объявил о решении отказаться от строительства второго подобного самолета.
> 
> "Мы сохраним имеющийся прототип и переведем проект в режим исследовательских работ, - сказал он. - Проект столкнулся с существенными технологическими проблемами, и предполагаемая боевая роль самолета весьма сомнительна".
> 
> Сейчас Boeing пытается доказать, что у этой системы есть перспективы.


http://topnews.ru/news_id_30233.html
Вот цитата из другого источника. Эта пушка произвела выстрел, не выстрелы, а один выстрел-почувствуйте разницу. Вы можете себе представить, какая должна быть установка для серии выстрелов, в первую очередь охлаждение? Сколько времени необходимо для накачки лазера, чтобы сделать второй выстрел? Они сами признались, что столкнулись технологическими проблемами. Так что, это все разговоры, реальность-иная.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Для того, чтобы эту экспериментальную систему назвать супероружием надо подождать того, когда она сможет сбить хоть одну баллистическую ракету. И не ту, что будет запущена из заранее известного места в заранее известное время, а в условиях, приближенным к реальным.


Абсолютно поддерживаю!!!

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Вот и Россия намерена создать подобное вооружение:



> В России разрабатывается боевой лазер, предназначенный для установки на самолеты. Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил 26 августа действительный академический советник Академии инженерных наук России Юрий Зайцев, прокомментировавший аналогичные разработки американской корпорации Boeing. 
>  По его словам, в программе вооружений, которая была одобрена Научно-техническим советом Военно-промышленной комиссии, есть разделы, предполагающие проведение работ по разработке лазерного оружия. Тем не менее, по словам Зайцева, это не означает, что Россия втягивается в новую гонку вооружений. 
>  "Просто руководство страны не имеет права не замечать, что лазерное оружие уже "поднимается" над Землей, и должно реагировать на эти факты", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства. 
> Зайцев также напомнил, что в работы по созданию лазерных комплексов для теплового поражения воздушных целей в полете велись в СССР, и отечественным ученым впервые в мире удалось достичь в этой области значительных результатов. "Достаточно мощная установка была испытана еще в 1972 году. Уже тогда мобильная "лазерная пушка" вполне успешно поражала воздушные цели", - подчеркнул Зайцев. 
> Тем не менее, как отметил ученый, намерения американцев использовать подобное вооружение для перехвата ракет могут столкнуться с техническими трудностями. В частности, по его мнению, лазер будет способен действовать только против ракет средней дальности, а более вероятно - лишь против оперативно-тактических ракет. 
> К числу таких трудностей российский ученый относит перегрев конструкции фюзеляжа самолета при работе американского лазера, недостаточную надежность оптической системы фокусировки луча, а также проблему точности слежения за объектом атаки. "В обозримом будущем у боевого лазера, как элемента ПРО, перспектив пока нет", - считает собеседник агентства. 
> Напомним, что разработка и испытания кислородно-йодной лазерной пушки COIL (Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser) проводятся американскими корпорациями Boeing и Northrop Grumman совместно с Агентством по противоракетной обороне США (U.S. Missile Defense Agency). В 2008 году представитель Northrop Grumman заявил, что в ближайшее время пройдут полноценные боевые испытания лазера, "способного уничтожить в воздухе любую баллистическую ракету".


http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/08/26/laser/

----------


## panasonic

это первая сткпень в тех самых звездных войнах. Сначала на самолетах испытывают а потом спутники вооружат таким. Тем более что спутник летает на высоте от 150 км то радиус охвата территории значителен, и не загрязняют атмосферу, и его не нада заправлять и ему будет легче попадать так как он геостационарен а поэтому намного быстрее сможет реагировать на  угрозы.И такой спутник будет стрелять не только ракеты но а всё что захочет.И безусловно будущее за таким оружием, всмысле которое стреляет с скоростью света.
Другой вопрос как поддерживать заряд в баттареях оружия или что оно там, но думаю сегодня это не вопрос.Возможно так же само аккумуляторы будут заряжать лазером направленым с земли на спутник.
вопрос времени.

----------


## eas

> В 20 часов 44 минуты 11 февраля 2010 года в США  (в Москве уже было 12 февраля) произошло событие, имеющее безусловное историческое значение: Агентство противоракетной обороны (Missile Defence Agency, MDA) провело испытания боевого лазера воздушного базирования, в ходе которого были сбиты две баллистических мишени – имитаторы жидкостной и твердотопливной ракет средней дальности.


получается даж вроде...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А чего бы не получалось? Получится. Вот только придётся хорошо защищать сами летающие системы  :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> А чего бы не получалось? Получится. Вот только придётся хорошо защищать  сами летающие системы


 Это точно, пока они будут наводить свой лазер, случаем, можно и сбить его :Smiley: 
Также, защитить ракеты--проще простого :Smiley:  Запускается  сначала ложная цель (болванка) затем, с интервалом в несколько секунд  реальная ракета. Запускать можно и одновременно, например 5-6 болванок и  две реальные.
Вот и дилемма, какую цель уничтожить :Smiley:  Еще, уязвимое  место в этой системе--это система определения координат цели. Можно  поставить активные помехи, для определения координат. Погрешность в  несколько метров, и все :Smiley: --промах. Так  что, пока это только эксперименты.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Интересна реальная эффективность системы в условиях облачности.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> помехи, для определения координат


К примеру в случае обнаружения лазерной подсветки - выбрасывать кучку мелко накрошенной фольги?

----------


## AndreyKa

Облачность совсем не причем. И самолёт и ракета выше облаков.

----------


## craftix

> Облачность совсем не причем. И самолёт и ракета выше облаков.


Почему?Ракета будет выше облаков, если она запущена с другого самолета, который тоже выше облаков, а при запуске с земли ей еще надо успеть подняться, а суть лазера ведь в том, чтобы сбивать ракету сразу при старте, значит надо и через облака подсветить ее.

----------


## priv8v

Начинать надо бы с концепции применения: против каких ракет применять будем. Рассмотрим потенциал предполагаемого противника (т.е наш):
1). Самолеты
2). Субмарины
3). Шахтные ракеты и ракеты на колесах (Тополь-М)

Теперь подробнее:
Допустим нужно поразить цель в районе Нью-Йорка (в радиусе тысячи километров) - т.е не на Аляске, куда можно подъехать почти вплотную и через пролив кидануть боеголовку чуть ли не из рогатки. 
*1).* Как будем лететь? Или через Арктику, или около Исландии. Если через Арктику, то придется преодолевать ПВО Канады, да и летчиков с опытом таких полетов у нас остались единицы. Если же лететь стандартным маршрутом и наши самолеты (Ту-160 или Ту-95МС) по счастливой случайности не собьют взлетевшие с баз американские истребители, то нужно будет выпустить небольшую крылатую ракету (тысячи за 2 до цели) и рвать когти в обратном направлении. Вот именно эту выпущенную ракету нужно будет сбить. Ракета эта совсем небольшая - по ней еще попасть нужно. Предположительно это Х-55. Летит низко, огибает препятствия (прячется между елками, которые мешают лазеру и другим средствам ПВО). 
*2).* Аналогично и тут - всплываем максимально близко (ну как сможем), запускаем ракету, после чего читаем "Отче наш", т.к шансов уйти настолько мало, что ими можно пренебречь. 
*3).* Тут боеголовки, как правило, разделяющиеся - т.е есть и фейковые и реальные. Вот на каком этапе эту ракету засечь - очень важно. Но нужно знать с какой стороны она полетит хотя бы, а то по словам военных, даже тот, кто ее запускает понятия не имеет по какому маршруту она туда будет следовать.

Про сбитие ракеты сразу при старте (если ее запускаем мы) речь не идет. Попробуй ка что-то за 10 тыс. км. увидеть и подсветить, тем более сбить. Вот подлетит - тогда попробуют ее поджарить тонким лучом. Имхо, на расстояние есть тоже ограничение - чем дальше, тем шире будет "точка", тем больше нужно энергии.

----------


## AndreyKa

> суть лазера ведь в том, чтобы сбивать ракету сразу при старте, значит надо и через облака подсветить ее.


Мечтать не вредно.
Для того чтобы нацелить лазер датчики сперва должны обнаружить ракету. Так что, эта игрушка может сбить ракету только на высоте более 100 км.

----------


## craftix

> Мечтать не вредно.
> Для того чтобы нацелить лазер датчики сперва должны обнаружить ракету. Так что, эта игрушка может сбить ракету только на высоте более 100 км.


Таки я о том же, просто имел ввиду идею Олега Зайцева о сбитии ракеты сразу после запуска. Возможно, конечно, я что-то не так понял.

Кстати я помню в передаче по первому каналу( что-то документальное) какой-то конструктор рассказывал, что нередко случаются ошибочные запуски ракет, в том числе таких, которые при подлете к цели распадаются на десятки фейковых и одну реальную, чтобы сбить с толку ПРО и каким-то образом они все таки сбивают эти ракеты. Ну и про то, что у нас от ПРО почти ничего не осталось тоже говорил.

----------


## pig

Самоликвидацию они там включают.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Таки я о том же, просто имел ввиду идею Олега Зайцева о сбитии ракеты сразу после запуска. Возможно, конечно, я что-то не так понял.
> 
> Кстати я помню в передаче по первому каналу( что-то документальное) какой-то конструктор рассказывал, что нередко случаются ошибочные запуски ракет, в том числе таких, которые при подлете к цели распадаются на десятки фейковых и одну реальную, чтобы сбить с толку ПРО и каким-то образом они все таки сбивают эти ракеты. Ну и про то, что у нас от ПРО почти ничего не осталось тоже говорил.


Чтобы сбить с толку ПРО противника, применяются СБЦ--сложная баллистическая цель. Что это такое--это когда вместе с боеголовкой летит всякий мусор, металлические ленты, даже надувные металлизированные шары и т.д. На мониторе РЛС это видно будет ввиде облака, оно может расстянуться на несколько км. Вот и гадай куда полетит реальная боеголовка. Все это касается МБР.
Что  же касается тактических ракет. В последние время пошла тенденция, чтобы данные ракеты летели к цели по случайной траектории. Что это значит: ракета стартует, если координаты цели заданы, то ракета подлетает к данной цели по сложной траектории (отклонение от курса, изменение высоты полета и т.д.) Если координаты не заданы-- ракета сама выбирает цель. А теперь подумаем, как просчитать траекторию полета  данной ракеты? Проблема. Для засечки данной ракеты скорее всего будут использовать РЛС, затем подсветка лазером и применение боевого лазера. РЛС нужна для того, чтобы вычислить координаты для наведения лазера (подсветки), чтобы он более точно определил параметры траектории, для поражения боевым лазером. Но как определить, если в следующий момент, ракета изменила траекторию?
Кроме того, можно поставить помеху для РЛС и вообще не засечь ее старт.



> Ну и про то, что у нас от ПРО почти ничего не осталось тоже говорил


 В России от ПРО осталось :Smiley:  
Вопрос в следующем: зачем США устанавливают элементы ПРО в Польше, Румынии и Болгарии. Выводы сделайте сами.

----------


## priv8v

*Попробую собрать в кучу свои мысли о лазерах. Возможно, что это будет полезно не только мне.*

С какой стати вообще у него выходит (или должно выходить) сбить ракету? Вероятно, он наносит ей какие-то значительные повреждения из-за которых она не может продолжать дальнейший полет (она падает как кирпич или разлетается на составные части (проще говоря, взрывается) и уже эти части как кирпичи падают). А за счет чего это происходит?  Самое главное воздействие на ракету - тепловое, т.е, грубо говоря, мы подносим к ракете мощную зажигалку. Ракета на месте не стоит, она движется достаточно быстро (истребитель ее не догонит), поэтому мы должны поднести настолько крутую зажигалку на долю секунды в определенное время  на точку ее траектории (когда она как раз будет в этой точке) или нести эту самую зажигалку по дней - ракета движется перед, но и зажигалка двигается за ней тоже, продолжая ее потихонечку нагревать. Не думаю, что лазер двигается вслед за ракетой, значит он единожды на нее воздействует и она уходит в небытие. Стоит оговориться, что нужно подать на ракету очень много теплоты, т.е это не чайник вскипятить - ракеты и так очень горячие (несколько сот градусов могут быть) от трения о воздух, поэтому выдерживают они очень приличные температуры. Тут также стоит учитывать что именно сбиваем: ракету, которая состоит "чуть более чем полностью" из топлива или саму боеголовку, которая выдерживает практически любые мыслимые температуры. 
Лазер это не фонарик и не прожектор Второй Мировой - высвечивать в ночном небе самолеты он не будет (точнее сказать - не может), поэтому стрельба из него примерно так выглядит: засекли что-то мчащееся в стратосфере (пусть это будет шахтная ракета, а не Х-55), поняли, что летит как-то странно и не над своей территорией и то, что, возможно, это ракета и летит в нашем направлении, поделились своими мыслями с ПРО, внутри этого ведомства решили, что ракету нужно сбить лазером, высчитали ее координаты, курс, скорость и т.д - только уже после этого можно думать о том, чтобы жахнуть по ней лазером. Именно "жахнуть", а не "жахать" - т.е стреляем по ней только один раз, после чего нам нужно N-ое время на заправку лазера, охлаждение, может даже профилактический ремонт и обслуживание (вспомните те же самые Рапторы (F-22) - после нескольких часов полета им нужно много времени "восстанавливать силы" - латать покрытие и т.д). 

Теперь о толщине луча. Очевидно, что он не должен быть диаметром с Колизей, когда доходит до цели - т.к если он будет такого размера, то сложно себе представить какую огромную энергию он должен посылать в пространство чтобы нагреть что-то в него влетевшее (если такой лазер будет размером с Пентагон, то и то его можно будет назвать компактным). Луч должен быть достаточно тонким, но насколько (выразить диаметр в в сантиметрах) - я не могу. Светили лазерной указкой когда-нибудь? Чем дальше, тем больше пятно. Тут аналогично. Поэтому если растояние невелико, то особого смысла и нет во вкладывании миллиардов денег в эту технологию - если самолет летает над своей территорией (не сразу же он над все летает, а в каком-то одном месте или по маршруту) и при этом может сбить что-то летящее на расстоянии километров 50, к примеру, то это выглядит немного странно. 

*Но хочется также немного обсудить и критику лазеров:*

_"а облака мешать не будут?"_ - если лазерная установка стоит на самолете, который кружит в воздухе, поджидая баллистическую ракету, то мешать не будут. Т.к и самолета находятся на очень большой высоте (ракета вообще летит чуть ли не в нижних слоях космоса). Облаков там нет. 
Атмосфера там есть и она безусловно влияет на пучок света, но не настолько, чтобы сделать эту технологию нереальной. 

_" а если ракету сделать блестящей?"_ - несомненно, это увеличит живучесть ракеты, т.к достаточно приличную часть луча она отразит, а с учетом того, что ракета по сути это вообще цилиндр с конусным носом, то лазер может вообще по ней попасть по боку - вообще хорошо отражаться должно. 
Выше Олег сказал, что всю ракету такой сделать нельзя. Ну, это понятно, но встает другой вопрос: насколько точен лазер? Может ли он попадать с точностью до дециметров? Какой диаметр конечного луча? Если диаметр небольшой, и до дециметров прицелиться сложно, то шанс того, что лазер попадет в наиболее уязвимое место достаточен для того, что бы был смысл делать ракету светлой и блестящей.

_"а если сбить самолет с этим лазером?"_ - если этот самолет нарушит границу РФ, то его несомненно собьют, если он не приземлится. А если серьезно, то т.к он кружит над своей территорией, то не ясно как вообще его сбить. Истребители до него не долетят. 

_"по ракете лазер не попадет, по ракете вообще трудно попасть"_ - ну, многое зависит от расстояния. Также не следует забывать про размер ракеты. Ведь это не ракета класса воздух-воздух, а шахтная ракета, которая по размерам и весу сравнима с современным истребителем. Про расстояние также не забываем - на небольшой дистанции ракету можно и булыжником сбить, только поздно это уже будет - "приехали". Поэтому и стараются сбить ракету с как можно большей дистанции. Т.к чем больше дистанция, тем больше попыток по ней стрельнуть (если первая будет неудачная) - хоть с лазеров, хоть другими ракетами ее сбивать. В идеале было бы вообще не дать ракетам взлететь, а то защита все-таки не стопроцентная - вдруг что-то и долетит. 


_" а есть ли вообще смысл в этих лазерах если есть и средства защиты от них какие-то, да и не бьют они супер-точно супер-далеко?"_ - смысл, безусловно, есть. Никто (ну, кроме журналистов) и не говорит, что лазер это панацея от ракет, это всего лишь ЕЩЕ одна линия обороны от ракет. Чем больше линий - тем лучше защита. 
Даже если сбивать ракеты этот самолет лазером будет лишь процентов 20% от тех, по которым стрелял, то это и то, наверное, будет хорошо. 
К тому же на этих лазерах (на уменьшении их размера, охлаждении, разработке топлива для них, электроники) можно сделать массу других открытий и изобретений (не только военного плана).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Американский концерн Boeing завершил предварительное проектирование нового боевого лазера на свободных электронах (FEL), который может быть использован на перспективных кораблях ВМС США. Как сообщает DefPro, в FEL луч электронов высокой энергии будет проходить через мощные магнитные поля, в результате чего будет генерироваться лазер, способный вывести из строя или полностью уничтожить цель. 
В качестве источника энергии FEL будет использовать энергетические системы корабля. Предполагается, что FEL будет использоваться не как оружие нападения, а как система самозащиты кораблей от различных угроз, включая крылатые ракеты. После завершения предварительного проектирования, Boeing может претендовать на контракт ВМС США на создание опытного образца лазера и плавучей лаборатории, на которой будет испытываться лазер. 

Контракт на предварительное проектирование FEL Boeing получил в апреле 2009 года. Сумма сделки с ВМС составила 163 миллиона долларов. Как ожидается, окончательное решение о продлении контракта ВМС США примут летом 2010 года. 

Следует отметить, что у Boeing уже есть определенный опыт в разработке боевых лазеров. В частности, концерн совместно с компаниями Northrop Grumman и Lockheed Martin создает мегаваттный химический лазер ALB на платформе самолета B747-400F. В середине февраля 2010 года при помощи ALB были сбиты две баллистические ракеты, имитирующие ракеты условного противника. 

Помимо ALB Boeing также разрабатывает лазерную систему Laser Avenger, которая устанавливается на армейский автомобиль Humvee. Специалисты концерна также создают лазерную систему MATRIX, способную генерировать луч повышенной яркости.


http://lenta.ru/news/2010/03/19/fel/
http://www.defpro.com/news/details/13885/

----------


## Neo-473

Хм.Почитал про лазерные технологии.И всё до жути напомнило игру generals.особенно её дополнение.Сейчас-самолеты с лазером,и техника с ним,далее броневик с ним,потом спутник,как особо мощное оружие.Что мы имеем с этого?Ничего хорошего,т.к. рано или поздно их используют не для мирных целей.А очень даже для агрессивных планов.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Хм.Почитал про лазерные технологии.И всё до жути напомнило игру generals.особенно её дополнение.Сейчас-самолеты с лазером,и техника с ним,далее броневик с ним,потом спутник,как особо мощное оружие.Что мы имеем с этого?Ничего хорошего,т.к. рано или поздно их используют не для мирных целей.А очень даже для агрессивных планов.


Все просто, практически все передовые технологии применяются в военной сфере, т.к. "Si vis pacem, para bellum !" т.е. "Хочешь мира--готовься к войне " В человеческой природе заложена недоверчивость, наверное, сказывается инстинкт самовыживания. Если почувствуют, что ты слаб, тебя... Вся история человечества--это история войн, такая уж природа Homo sapiens.

----------


## Neo-473

верно.Но войн не должно быть много,войны не избежны-да,но не так часто же

----------


## antanta

Анонимус (еще будучи студентом) работал в конторке, где разрабатывались накопители (а главное - малоиндуктивные "отдаватели") энегрии для питания будь то гауссовки, будь то других вундервафель вроде лазеров и прочая. 
 "Измерительные" лазеры крепили на кусках пластилина, что обеспечивало точную и надежную юстировку  :Cheesy:   При этом, не отставали от американцев (при их то финансировании).
 С тех пор я спокоен за нашу оборонку.
 Кстати, кто-то знает КПД обсуждаемого девайса? Можно было бы примерно подсчитать, сколько придется таскать с собой топлива для каждого выстрела.
 И еще, наличие (в описании) зеркал, способных отразить луч еще на старте, когда он не рассеян, кагбэ намекает.

----------

